# Burdock??



## chris30523

It looks like rhubarb sort of.Large kind of fuzzy leaves the stalks are pinkish and sort of fuzzy look like celery.I can't find a good picture of burdock in any of my books to identify it. It is in a pen where my goats will be and I don't want to posion them.Also I live in Georgia and a couple of descriptions I have read say that burdock does't grow in the south. :shrug:


----------



## MELOC

ironic...i just dug a bushel basket of burdock from my rhubarb patch today. they do resemble one another. i hear the roots are used as an "energy food". i had nice sized roots...if only i had a buyer, lol. 

i live in south pa and i have the stuff everywhere. i am not sure if it grows down your way or not, but it sure sounds like burdock to me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Arrgghh, burdock. It's a tough plant to kill, I'll be working all this afternoon and probably most of tomorrow getting rid of it around the barn and mare/foal paddock. 

I can't find a cite but I don't think burdock is toxic to goats, in fact, IIRCC my goats LOVED to eat the leaves when they were young. 

Stacy


----------



## ajaxlucy

My sheep like to eat young burdock leaves and don't get sick from it. I like to eat the roots, but am trying to get rid of the burdock anyway. Those sticky burrs and Shetland wool are not compatible.


----------



## moonwolf

Burdock can grow to 10 ft. tall, so that would be one thing to differentiate it from the look of rhubarb. 

Here's a couple of photos of Burdock:



















check this website. There is a photo of goats feeding on Burdock.

http://www.econetwork.net/~wildmansteve/Plants.Folder/Burdock.html


----------



## marinemomtatt

If trying to get rid of Burdock remember that the roots can go down as far as four feet or more....we've given up here...we try to keep the stalks down and the burrs gone....
The root IS quite tasty and VERY healthy!


----------



## chris30523

I was really wondering about turning goats in on it.By the pictures it definately is burdock so the goats can have it!!!


----------



## Spinner

When you need to find a pic, do a google search then click on the images link. Here's lots of pics of burdock: http://images.google.com/images?q=b...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## naturewoman

My goats love Burdock, and I stake them where it is growing to munch away. I just wish they could kill it. I do try to cut off all seed stalks before the seeds can develop, but somehow it keeps getting away from me anyway. 

I read that the tender stalks, before the seeds start forming, can be breaded and fried, and taste like artichoke. Haven't tried it yet, as I try not to eat fried and breaded or battered food. How do you prepare the roots?


----------



## MELOC

there is a red haired lady, a chef, who has a cooking show. sorry, i cannot remember her name. i saw her prepare it once. i think she cut it julianne style, about 1/8 inch (think hash browns) and sauteed it in olive oil.


----------



## naturewoman

Thanks Meloc,
I'll have to try that, as it appears the only way I'll start to reduce the burdock infestation around here is to dig them up...might as well use the roots for a good purpose. If I like them, they may become a staple ingredient in my stirfry. I wonder if they taste like artichoke too. That would be awesome.


----------



## ajaxlucy

I cook burdock Japanese style. Try googling "kinpira gobo". 
You have to shave the roots into very thin strips and keep it in water until you're ready to use it. The taste is not like artichoke; it's very woody and earthy. I really like it.


----------



## naturewoman

ajaxlucy, is it similar to beets? To me beets taste "earthy", and I've never cared for them.


----------



## naturewoman

> Kinpira Gobo
> 
> 2 tbs. dark (toasted) sesame oil
> 2 cups burdock root, very thinly sliced
> 2 cups wild or commercial carrots, thinly sliced
> 2 tbs. fresh ginger, thinly-sliced
> 1 clove garlic, peeled but not cut
> 1/2 cup redbud wine, mirin (Japanese rice wine), or white wine
> 1/4 cup whole sesame seeds
> 2 tbs. tamari soy sauce
> 1 tbs. chili paste or 1/2 tbs. cayenne hot pepper, or to taste
> 
> 1. SautÃ© the burdock, carrots, ginger, and garlic in sesame oil 10 minutes, stirring often. Remove and discard the garlic as soon as it turns slightly brown.
> 
> 2. Meanwhile, toast sesame seeds in a frying pan over medium heat, stirring constantly, until they pop and become slightly brown and fragrant. Remove the sesame seeds from frying pan and set aside.
> 
> 3. Add the remaining ingredients to the sautÃ©ed vegetables, bring to a boil, reduce the heat, cover, and simmer 15 minutes.
> 
> 4. Add the sesame seeds.
> 
> Serve hot as an appetizer, a condiment, or a side dish.
> 
> Makes 2-1/2 cups


Wow...this sounds great. I will definitely have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## ajaxlucy

I don't use any wine or ginger in mine, but do add a little sugar, and simmer for only about 5 minutes (or the carrot overcooks and breaks up). Otherwise the recipe looks pretty similar. 
To prepare the burdock, I first rub the brown outer peel off the root with the back of a knife, then cut the root into shorter lengths (2-3") which stay submerged in a bowl of water while I work on one piece at a time. Shave off small strips until you're down to the woody, tough core and it's not soft enough to eat. My mom uses a potato peeler for this step, but I usually use a sharp paring knife. The shavings go back into the water so they don't turn dark brown.
Gobo doesn't taste like beets at all. More like edible wood (with soy sauce and sesame). When I tell guests what they're eating they laugh, because everyone hates it in their yards, but people ask to take the leftovers home.


----------



## MELOC

i just wanted to show off a mammoth burdock plant (if that is something you can brag about, lol)...


the shoe is a size 12 and the hubcap is 16-17 inches or so...


----------



## chris30523

Looks like my burdock.Right down to the violets underneath mine doesn't grow hub caps though.


----------



## MELOC

lol, i put that there for scale...hehehe.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

Remember that there are several different varieties of dock, including common mullein sometimes called velvet dock.

This is just a reminder to properly identify before making use of plants.


----------



## naturewoman

Windy, are any of the other docks easy to confuse (visually) with burdock? It's such a distinctive looking plant, I don't think I've ever seen anything else that resembles it (except rhubarb).

I'll have to look up velvet dock.


----------



## MELOC

i have other docks growing around here. one type looks similar to burdock, except it has a distinctly elongated leaf...more like horseradish. another looks a lot like dandelion.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Wonder if it can be fed to chickens and turkeys? If so, I've got food for my entire flock for YEARS.


----------

